# ARAMCO-Cathodic Protection of Buried Pipelines



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 أبريل 2009)

This standard prescribes the minimum mandatory requirements governing the design
and installation of cathodic protection systems for onshore pressurized buried metallic
pipelines outside of plant facilities. This standard does not address subsea pipelines or
pipelines operated by Saudi Aramco Community Maintenance Departments​*​*


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزالك الله حيرا يا استاذ صلاح


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## جعفووووري (5 فبراير 2014)

Thankssss


----------

